# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  σχεδιο επισκευης crypto novapad 70ss 104fc

## giorgos thesalonikh

αναζητω σχεδιο επισκευης tablet crypto 70s 104 novapad.

----------


## east electronics

Δεν ειναι κατι δυσκολο ...πρεπει να αλλαξεις το ολοκληρωμενο TC 1532/abd  και υπαρχει και μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να φταει και στην τροφοδοσια το ολοκληρωμενο TABC 50552 -AH  που ειναι υπευθυνο για παρα πολλα προβληματα ...περισσοτερες πληροφοριες δες το παραπακω λινκ www.eimaιasxetos.com

----------


## JOUN

Λεω και εγω..Και στα tablet  ο Σακης..

----------


## east electronics

:Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  Εχουμε τις λυσεις κυριε ....

----------


## andyferraristi

> Λεω και εγω..Και στα tablet  ο Σακης..


Πάντως οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ήταν πειστικότατος ...  :Tongue2:

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Χιλια ευχαριστω σε ολους.αλλα το σχεδιο επισκευης το ηθελα επειδη οταν πηγα να βγαλο το διακοπτη εφαγα τον αγωγο που δινει ταση στο μπουτον ον οφ.και τωρα πρεπει να το κανω γεγυρα αφου καταφερω να βρω τον αγωγο τροφοδοσιας.παντος θα κανω και αυτα που μου ειπες electronics.θα επανελθω στο θεμα με νεοτερα

----------


## ezizu

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω :Blink:  :Shocked:  :Hammer: ....................Απλά θα σου ευχηθώ ειλικρινά, καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου.

----------


## east electronics

Υπαρχει καμμια πιθανοτητα να σοβαρευτουμε λιγακι ??/

Σερβις μανουαλ απο κατι τετοιο η σχεδιο ειναι πρακτικα απιθανο να βρεθει , και φυσικα θα ειναι τοσο κομπλικε που δεν θα μπορεσεις ποτε να καταλαβεις .

Φυσικα κανενα μανουαλ απο καμμια συσκευη  δεν σου λεει τον τροπο που το επισκευαζεις  απλα σου δειχνει πως ειναι κυκλωματικα . 

Περα απο τα παραπανω το μπουτον εκκινησης σε αυτες τις συσκευες δεν λειτουργει με την λογικη του διακοπτη παρα με την λογικη της εντολης που στελνει σε καποιο αλλο εξαρτημα  με σκοπο να ξεκινησει το μηχανημα ...

Τωρα εαν δεν το καταλαβες ολα τα παραπανω που σου εγραψα δεν εχουν καμμμια σχεση και ειναι απλα γραμμενα σαν καλαμπουρι σε μια προσπαθεια να διασκεδασουμε ολοι λιγακι με την μαλλον ασχετη προσεγγιση σου 


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

1ον εφοσον δεν αναβε η οθονη επρεπε απο καπου να ξεκινησω το πρωτο που σκεφτηκα εκεινη τη στιγμη ηταν το μπουτον.οσο για το σχεδιο αυτο ακριβος ηθελα και εγω να το δω κυκλωματικα.απο κι και περα αν δεν τα καταφερω το πεταω κι ολας.απλα ειπα να προσπαθησω λιγο πριν καταληξη στο καδο.παραδεχομε οτι δεν ειμαι και ο εξειδεικευμενος τεχνικος αλλα δυο τρεις επισκευες εχω κανει.ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκατε :Biggrin:

----------

